# Searching for Masters Program



## CharlieJ (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm currently searching for a masters program that will help round out my education. I'm looking for a program that focuses on the history and development of intellectual thought and social structures. So, a "liberal arts" type of curriculum, but not just random courses. If anybody knows anything, I'd love to hear it.

I'm looking at interdisciplinary programs that would let me draw together strands from philosophy, history, theology, and possibly political theory or social studies. I would likely concentrate on the modern period, but not necessarily on a particular century. One of my interests is Calvinistic approaches to education (particularly Abraham Kuyper's ideas and Scottish Realism). Another research interest would be the differing views on the interaction between individual, church, and society found in Orthodoxy, Catholicism, Reformed theology, and Dispensationalism. I'm not locked into either of these, but they are examples of my interests. I am *probably* heading toward a PhD in theology somewhere, but after 2 degrees in theology from very conservative American schools, I feel the need to broaden my horizons.

I wouldn't mind education in a foreign, English-speaking country. For example, I've noticed the M Phil in Intellectual History at the University of Sussex, and I'm heading to Villanova University in March to check out their M.A.L.S.

Requirements:
1. Top-tier school
2. Financial aid (scholarships, fellowships, assistantships, etc.)
3. Interdisciplinary
4. Research/Thesis component


----------



## cbryant (Feb 24, 2009)

CharlieJ,

If you are looking for Master of Arts in Liberal Studies you might check the schools in the following list AGLSP-Current Members this, I do not believe is exhaustive but will give you some other options besides Villanova and Sussex. Bear in mind that with typical (I am using this term loosely) programs like these that loans will definitely be available, grants, scholarships and assistanships typically are not because these degrees are centered around the needs of people working full time. I say this not to discourage but I have looked into quite a number of like programs and found that to be the case.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, Chris. I've actually been working off that list. Most of the schools I've crossed off the list because they offer no financial aid and/or their program seems to be composed of random classes, like Japanese Woodblock Printmaking and Life Among Snow and Ice. I want a program that lets me combine already existing courses from among different graduate departments. I like Georgetown and Boston U, but they don't have aid available. Villanova, right now, looks like a good choice. I'm still open, though.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 25, 2009)

Spurgeons college in London do a distance learning masters course on THE RADICAL AND FREE CHURCH MOVEMENTS. Worth checking out. I hope to do the course myself one day.


----------



## mjmacvey (Feb 26, 2009)

I sent you an email with some information regarding the MA Historical Theology program at Westminster Seminary California. Though it may not be exactly what you are looking for it may be something to consider. Though primarily focused on the intellectual development of theology, students have some freedom to pursue interests in philosophy as well. 

We have various financial aid and research assistant opportunities available and the program has a theses requirement. I am certain that you would have an opportunity to pursue the research areas you noted in your post.

Feel free to contact me if I can be of any help.


----------

